
How I gained access to TMobile’s national network for free - cujanovic
https://medium.com/@jacobajit/how-i-gained-access-to-tmobiles-national-network-for-free-f9aaf9273dea#.mkcj8ga3t
======
yAnonymous
Props for disclosing this. I would have probably went for a life-time of free,
unlimited and prioritized mobile internet access.

------
stestagg
I remember being able to SSH to any host using a PAYG sim on three that had
run out of credit a few years ago.

These sorts of slips seem quite common

------
iamzenitraM
Back in the 2000's (age of J2ME featurephones and when 3G networks were only
starting to flourish) there was this Spanish carrier that had a separate APN
for sending MMS (with a proxy that only allowed access to the actual MMS
server, that billed by sent message) and another one for ordinary data (which
was, of course, expensive at the time).

After some fiddling, I found out that the filtering proxy was banning access
to anything other than [http://mms.provider.es*](http://mms.provider.es*).
Note how there was not a trailing slash. You could access any domain like
[http://mms.provider.eswhatever.freedns.org](http://mms.provider.eswhatever.freedns.org)
and it would happily proxy you to the outside internet. As the billing was
done on the MMS server and not in the proxy, you could pretty much open any
HTTP connection to any proxy that had a domain like that pointed to it.

Some deep browsing (too much free time) led to Filipino forums sharing hacked
versions of Opera Mini and other popular apps that let you change the Opera
proxy endpoint to other custom domain that then was pointed to Opera's own
servers - probably because of similar separate tricks.

Oh, old times...

------
brookside
Do you want to get into a a great university?

Because making things like his post is how you great university.

This isn't a large technological feat, but the curiosity and writing ability
on display would certainly have me ticking the [yes] box were I in admissions.
(Though I am not.)

------
bognition
Wasn't this posted a few days ago?

~~~
joshstrange
5 days ago, yes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12500540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12500540)

------
ath0
This strikes me as burying the lede -- if TMobile is traffic shaping based on
what looks like the speedtest folder, are they also QoS-prioritizing that
traffic to get better speedtest results?

~~~
nkozyra
That is a great point, but kind of outside the scope of his article. I think
using the /speedtest/ folder as a test across the same resource would provide
some clues.

s3/asset.jpg s3/speedtest/asset.jpg

Of course, they might whitelist using speedtest but give priority based on
originating domain (which would obviously make a billion times more sense).

